# Passport Retention???



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I've heard it is common here for your employer to hold onto your passport?
I know they will need mine to process my visa but other then that I do NOT want anyone having my passport other then me....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

They will return you passport. Once they processed your VISA they will. Just ask your employer to explain the process. 

If they do hold though remind them about the law.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> please delete this post..weird I wanted to answer the brunch question and ended up here ?


With the added bonus of them not requiring your passport 

Did you get lost Canuck?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Once your visa has been processed, ask for your passport back. It is against the law for the employer to hold on to the passport so do not be afraid to ask for it back. They should not say no.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

m1key said:


> With the added bonus of them not requiring your passport
> 
> Did you get lost Canuck?


Go figure , I might have pressed the back button by accident. Cannot find any other explanation. Whatever.


----------

